# Harvest is Near



## bustabus (Jul 15, 2009)

I am growing Kandahar . I used female seeds from bank. I grew in soil and used drip irrigation with  F.F. ferts. I am currently at day 39 . When should i stop using the ferts. I have read so many different things . I am guessing  2 weeks is enough.  If there is more just stoping , like flushing . I need some help understanding the correct way .  Thanks


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 15, 2009)

stop using your nutes 1-2 weeks before you harvest! start giveing it nothing but water until the end! will taste real nice! u can also add molasses too!


----------



## bustabus (Jul 15, 2009)

how do u add that


----------



## Alistair (Jul 15, 2009)

Bustabus, do you have a hydro store in your area?  They sell molasses products in hydro stores.  You might be able to get some online too.


----------



## BBFan (Jul 15, 2009)

Adding molasses at this point won't do you any good other than to attract flies.  Molasses feeds the organisms in the soil.  But it takes weeks and weeks to do it.

Bustabus- Do you have pics you can upload?  When you say day 39, is that since you switched to 12/12?  How are your trichs looking?


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 15, 2009)

so adding molasses wont do anything in the last 2 weeks??????? 

do u personally use it????????????


----------



## mountain man (Jul 15, 2009)

I feed the soil fungus(myccrohauze) throughout the grow Blackstrap Molasses. It does Nothing for the "taste" of your herb. And by the last 3 weeks of flower, you had better already completed your adding anything.
 Sometimes the time from 12/12 to flower is not the same as whats "suppose" to be to flower. Trichs will tell the story.


----------



## bustabus (Jul 19, 2009)

I Keep reading different things on Molassees, but still don't get is it a nutrient additive or is it for taste? Either way It is too late in the game to being adding anything. Thanks for your input.

Thanks for taking time to read the thread . I had a stroke and now have severe nerve damage on my left side. It keep my mind of my phyiscal limitations and gives me a pretty need hobby.

I changed the time on 6/6/09 to 12/12. It is day 43. I'm guessing that  about 30% of the buds have started changing from cloudy white hairs to lite red  . 
 I don't know what I am doing wrong when i try to put pictures on my posts but i can't get them on there . I do have a  few older pictures in my profile. I think you  can see them that way.

I'm currently at day 43 into flowering.  I have  several buds that look mature.. There are several that look like they just started.  The ones that look like that are deep under the canopy.  What are some options. Letting grow longer. can you pick off the  plant. Will it kill it if i cut the kola out. I want as much yelid as possible. I can't wait any more, past the 60 days. This being my first attempt I didn't get the 450 grams that it was advertise. I don't know how much i got.  I know that it isn't a pound.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Bustabus 



			
				bustabus said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that about 30% of the buds have started changing from cloudy white hairs to lite red .


 

The 'Hairs' (Pistils) have nothing to do with harvest time.

The true factor in determining harvest maturity is by looking at the Trichomes.


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17609

eace:


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 20, 2009)

Please, listen to Hippy.  He's talked down many a good man who had axe in hand before it was time.  I know--I'm one of them.


----------

